# Interest Check: Shared creative setting



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

At the moment this is just a check to see if anyone would be interested in such a game, probably morphing into recruitment and OOC if there are takers.

The idea is for an extreme design-in-play game, where players and GM bring in elements of the setting, and the plot, as they go. Not only that, but characters can be created on the fly.

My idea is to use Pathfinder, probably with 3 or so characters of 6th level, or equivalent. Core classes, APG classes are allowed, as is anything from pretty much any official 3.5 book. Unusual races, more than welcome. Whatever you bring to the setting is in the setting. 

I can't think how to explain it too clearly, so I'll give some examples of how it could work.

GM: "You are waiting outside the gate to the Apothecaries Quarter and night is beginning to fall."  _The GM at this stage has no idea of why the PCs are there, nor what the Apothecaries Quarter actually entails_.

Player #1 "I don't think our contact from the Citadel Guard is going to show up." _The player has introduced the concept that there is a Citadel with a Guard. We as yet know nothing about his character._

Player #2 "Not to worry. Aldo is a Journeyman of the Azure Society. He's well-versed in picking locks."  _Player 2's character has a name and a background - sounds like the Azure Society is a thieve's guild of some kind, perhaps. Player #2 can decide that his character has some levels of Rogue, and/or ranks in Disable Device. He can assign some of his pool of unassigned skill points to Disable Device, thus defining part of his character. We're also getting the idea that the PCs want to get inside the Apothecaries Quarter and are probably not supposed to be doing so._

And so it goes.

Core rule is to use the "yes, and..." concept of improv. theatre - everyone has to take the ideas and roll with them. Characters should still conform to the rules, however, but this concept means that they will always (at least until completely defined) have abilities relevant to the adventure.

There are some rough guidelines to the setting - I'm thinking of something inspired by the likes of Jack Vance's Dying Earth, or Gene Wolf's Dawn of a New Sun, or Dune - a very, very far future Earth, probably mostly set in a huge, Gothic, ancient city (overtones of Gormenghast). In tone more than anything specific. And I'm thinking of a game revolving as much around politics and skullduggery as dungeon-crawling. 

The idea is to have fun rather than be truly original, so feel free to borrow from source material.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2011)

Mmm...how cruel. It sounds so interesting and fresh, I can't NOT want to try it even though I'm probably over my limit on games right now.

Evil.

But I do want to try it.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 17, 2011)

Progressive storytelling is how I've DM'd for over 20 years.  Winning.  And I'm in.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 18, 2011)

this made my head explode from sheer possibilities.  I find the fact that we DONT have a background the most interesting part.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2011)

Herobizkit, it'll be good to have someone with experience of this kind of thing on board.

I've done this to a certain extent with my Iron Heroes game on this board, but I wanted to hand over even more player control to see what happens.

The character creation on the fly aspect may become a bit tricky to track - I've done this with 1st level characters before and it works okay, but not higher level. It'd be up to the players how much of the character they bring to the game already - it could be race and class, maybe some basic abilities assigned, maybe nothing at all. In a story the characters are revealed bit by bit, whereas in gaming you come with everything already laid out, but it may be that you've given your character abilities that don't really come into play (exaggerated in PbP because of the extended playing time); this way you can be sure that your character is fitted to the adventure.


----------



## Insight (May 18, 2011)

I like the idea, but I am wary of Pathfinder.  Not to the point where it's an absolute deal breaker, but 3.5 and its clones are not my preferred system anymore.  For the right game, however, I'd be willing to deal with it.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2011)

I suppose the ideal system would be something fairly mechanics-lite, but I've gone for PF for several reasons. First is that I use it for two of the games I run here; the rest are d20 variants and I don't want to remember yet another subtle set of differences. Of those, PF is the most popular, plus available as an online SRD (or two). I guess I could use D&D4, but it feels to me too much like the characters are designed towards combat (or perhaps "encounters") with a de-emphasis on other aspects of RP. Hence, PF.

Of course, it may all collapse in a soupy mess anyway, but I think it could be fun trying


----------



## Herobizkit (May 23, 2011)

For a game like this, I would think the simpler the mechanics, the better.  I'll wager that Savage Worlds would be perfect for such a game.  I've played it all of once; I found the rules to be light and creamy with just the right amount of cheese.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> For a game like this, I would think the simpler the mechanics, the better.  I'll wager that Savage Worlds would be perfect for such a game.  I've played it all of once; I found the rules to be light and creamy with just the right amount of cheese.




I would also vote for Savage Worlds.  I'm pretty sure it has a free "Quick Play" PDF on the Pinnacle website.  But I'd be OK with anything.  It sounds like an interesting idea.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2011)

I know of it, but I'm not familiar with the system; I'll check it out.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

Color me interested if it is Savage Worlds. I have the system but were barely able to use it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2011)

Aw man, a new system?

I'll take a look...time permitting...which acknowledging that I don't have much...


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Color me interested if it is Savage Worlds. I have the system but were barely able to use it.




Same here.  I get to play at cons, but my local group won't touch anything but D&D right now.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 26, 2011)

It seems like a simple enough system to implement, although does anyone know if the dice-rollers can handle the "aces" mechanic? Also may need to sidestep the card-drawing initiative mechanic for ease.

I'm unlikely to invest in the full system but if anyone has the full rules I'm open to elements from them and the various settings that may be relevant.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> It seems like a simple enough system to implement, although does anyone know if the dice-rollers can handle the "aces" mechanic? Also may need to sidestep the card-drawing initiative mechanic for ease.
> 
> I'm unlikely to invest in the full system but if anyone has the full rules I'm open to elements from them and the various settings that may be relevant.




All I own is the Savage Worlds Explorers Edition.  Can't beat it for $9.99.

Replacing the initiative system would be easy enough.  You could even replicate it by rolling dice (I guess there are 13 cards for init, so I don't know how that would work mathematically).  Another possibility is just roll something like 1d12 and add something to it and highest total goes first, etc.

There is a fantasy setting (probably more than one), but I'm not sure we would need it.  You can very easily replicate whatever we come up with in the existing rules.  The setting book(s) would be better for a campaign that needs a setting; my understanding is that we would be creating the setting for this concept.


----------



## Caim (May 29, 2011)

I would be interested in this as well but I've played Savage Worlds once also. It seems pretty straight forward and something I thought of mybe playing again but the game ended as I was the only one that had time anymore.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 29, 2011)

I have not played any Savage Worlds, although browsing the website it seems interesting enough.  However, with such a unique set up, knowledge of the game certainly would be useful.  

I will try and get more information in the mean time.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

I think SW is more friendly for making things up, even with superior d20 rules knowledge.

Oh, and both the Test Drive Rules: English (v6) and Wizards & Warriors Supplement (with Pregenerated Characters) are free.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

Anything happening here?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 14, 2011)

Been pondering, really, but I'm still interested in giving it a go. I think Savage Worlds would work well, will probably move towards formal recruitment by the end of the week.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 14, 2011)

Dibs! lol


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

Great


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds great. I love the setting . Count me in, I'll figure out the system as we get started.

Is there anything off-limits technology-, race-, pantheon- or magicwise?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess I should get things moving on this front!

Okay, so anyone else interested, say so now.

DrZombie - no limits, really, although in the best style of improv there will be some genre conventions. As I said earlier, I'm thinking of a setting along the lines of Jack Vance's Dying Earth, or Gene Wolfe's New Sun series, so kind of far future so as to have come back around again; thus extremely advanced tech and magic (which may be the same thing) can rub shoulders, but beyond that it's a case of seeing what people bring to the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm interested. I've some doubts about the system, but a good group and GM can make any system fun...so lets give it a try.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's do this! And the system is very easy, Shayuri. Combat can drag if you don't use the combat options, but they are all listed on a free pdf sheet:
_Savage Worlds Combat_ Survival Guide


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still interested.  I have zero knowledge of the series you referenced, but I doubt it will matter a whole lot.  I can get my inspiration elsewhere.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

Insight said:


> I'm still interested.  I have zero knowledge of the series you referenced, but I doubt it will matter a whole lot.  I can get my inspiration elsewhere.




You don't know Jack Vance? HERETIC ! BURN HIM ! 

No really, you should check out his books, they're worth your time.

Jack Vance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia should get you started, and if you only read one book I'd go for Eyes of the Overworld


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2011)

DrZombie said:


> You don't know Jack Vance? HERETIC ! BURN HIM !
> 
> No really, you should check out his books, they're worth your time.
> 
> Jack Vance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia should get you started, and if you only read one book I'd go for Eyes of the Overworld




Actually, it turns out I have some Jack Vance in my library of books I someday intend to read, but I don't think they are the "Dying Earth" books.

I did some research yesterday and they do seem interesting.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 30, 2011)

He wrote some good SF as well. Tschai, allastor,.. For some weird reason he was hugely popular in Belgium and the Netherlands, to such extent that one of his books got translated and published in dutch before coming out on the english market


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 30, 2011)

New thread is up for formal recruitment, also as rogue's gallery and repository of setting details as we "discover" them.

In character thread is also up.

Knowledge of those books isn't crucial, I'm sure there are others in a similar style, and it may be advantageous for some players _not_ to have read them so that we don't try too hard to cleave to closely to the inspiration.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 1, 2011)

You lot better hurry up or The Kinslayer and Skunk will solve it all by themselves


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not my fault you guys didn't wait for me to work out what I wanted to play.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> It's not my fault you guys didn't wait for me to work out what I wanted to play.




Don't feel too bad shayuri. We'll leave you some bits to chew on (possibly ours)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

> "Take you," he says. "Twenty shekels."



How much are 20 shekels? Does it sound like a good price? How much money do we have?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking that there are a range of different currencies in use in the City, although for game purposes we could assume that they are roughly interchangeable.

I'd say that the characters have the equivalent of around 500 shekels each, except for Six who, as a fugitive, has just his clothes and a few belongings. 

The price is slightly inflated (you'd reckon normally about 15-18) but not insultingly so - Skulk got a marginal level of success on his roll.


----------

